# Mobile strike



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

Hey guys just wondering who plays Mobile Strike or is interested in playing it. My alliance is looking for new recruits im 3rd in command of my alliance. So if interested let me know ill give you coordinates and the name of my commander so you can join up.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hey guys just wondering who plays Mobile Strike or is interested in playing it. My alliance is looking for new recruits im 3rd in command of my alliance. So if interested let me know ill give you coordinates and the name of my commander so you can join up.


This is even worse than your thread about dead babies. 

Good job.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2017)

Is mobile strike code for butt stuff? Are you coming on to us???


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Is mobile strike code for butt stuff? Are you coming on to us???


No its a game retard lol


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> No its a game retard lol


Do I need pants to play?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Do I need pants to play?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_Strike


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Do I need pants to play?


https://www.google.com/amp/www.androidcentral.com/what-mobile-strike-and-why-should-i-play-it?amp


----------



## mr sunshine (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hey guys just wondering who plays Mobile Strike or is interested in playing it. My alliance is looking for new recruits im 3rd in command of my alliance. So if interested let me know ill give you coordinates and the name of my commander so you can join up.


I don't play that gay shit, I have a ps4.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I don't play that gay shit, I have a ps4.


LoL consoles are for plebs


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 31, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> LoL consoles are for plebs


Yeah i like xbox but all i have is a phone. You play mobile strike?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 31, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah i like xbox but all i have is a phone. You play mobile strike?


Naw, maybe I will try it. 

I havent played many vidja games lately. 

Occasional WoW when the others are on, and zelda are all I have done lately


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2017)

The op is really just asking for a dick strike to the forehead. He loves dick so much he made a game out of it. For every dick that strikes his forehead he'll lick your balls. That's the whole point of the game. It's really not so much about the dicks strikes as it is about the ball licks.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 31, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> The op is really just asking for a dick strike to the forehead. He loves dick so much he made a game out of it. For every dick that strikes his forehead he'll lick your balls. That's the whole point of the game. It's really not so much about the dicks strikes as it is about the ball licks.


So I get to reat my dix somewhere? 

Don't get jelly bro but I may have to launch a few missiles at his face.

You will forever be in my meat induced dreams tho bb


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 31, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 31, 2017)




----------

